# Boarder from NJ



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

What's good?

This is my 2nd season riding now and just found this forum recently so I wanted to join the community. 

I normally ride at Camelback/Blue/Mt. Creek and occassionally VT so if anyone wants to ride with me and my crew, let me know. Well poconos and creek is pretty much almost done, but definitely next season.

Thanks,


----------

